# Lathe's



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are my lathes and as Mitch said the Nova DVR XP is a dream lathe to turn on. I really like the little Rikon which has a 12" swing. I have a craftsman Pro 15" that I use exclusively for Hollow Form turning. I have the monster Hollow Form tool setup for it so all hollow forms are turned on it. If the Craftsman ever bites the dust I am going to buy the Vega 2600 bowl lathe. Basically this is my shop except for the Grizzly G0555 which I use to cut my bowl blanks round. It cuts up to 12 1/2" deep.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

BernieW said:


> Here are my lathes and as Mitch said the Nova DVR XP is a dream lathe to turn on. I really like the little Rikon which has a 12" swing. I have a craftsman Pro 15" that I use exclusively for Hollow Form turning. I have the monster Hollow Form tool setup for it so all hollow forms are turned on it. If the Craftsman ever bites the dust I am going to buy the Vega 2600 bowl lathe. Basically this is my shop except for the Grizzly G0555 which I use to cut my bowl blanks round. It cuts up to 12 1/2" deep.


I forgot about that Rikon Bernie. Hard to believe that you have been turning now for barely 3 years. I remember when you bought that little Delta. Has your nephew been using it? You sure have fine tuned your set up. 

corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes Corey when he can find time during his college studies. He has made a couple of boxes and a bunch of pens.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

challagan said:


> I forgot about that Rikon Bernie. Hard to believe that you have been turning now for barely 3 years. I remember when you bought that little Delta. Has your nephew been using it? You sure have fine tuned your set up.
> 
> corey


Actually Corey, the 3 of us got in this only 2 years ago this month and it looks like Bernie hit the ground running hard while we we napping  

Bernie, you already know how much I envy your set up so I won't repeat it again


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a mighty fine set-up Bernie, and so clean, the only similarity that I can see between our two shops is the after-market fence that I fitted to my band saw.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Your right Bob... it has been just 2 years. Yeah. we really were napping ... lol. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep Bob and Corey. It was December 16th of 2005 when I bought the first Delta Midi. Doesn't seem that long ago. Anyway it has been a fun, learning time. 

Thanks to all for the kind comments.


----------

